# hunting truck or work truck



## huntress (Sep 10, 2007)

1996 Dodge 5.9 8v Magnum 2500, winch, push and brush guard, tail light guards, nerff bars. $2,700.00 see link

http://www.ksl.com/index.php?sid=&nid=4 ... ad=1237657

Bought new truck, need to sale the old one needed more room than a standard cab. Just put about 2,000.00 dollars into it have recipts. Body a little ruff good solid truck. Would make a great work truck or hunting truck.


----------

